# CELERON 2.4 GHZ MOTHERBOARD-INTEL OR VIA CHIPSET



## ASH_DSG (Aug 5, 2005)

HI,
I WANNA BUY NEW PROCESSOR CELERON  2.4 GHZ. WHICH MOTHER BOARD SHOULD I USE WHICH HAS GREAT GRAPHICS AND AN AGP SLOT. PLEASE TELL ME I BUY *INTEL *CHIPSET OR *VIA *CHIPSET MOTHERBOARD AND RAM ALSO (128 OR 256MB) AND PLEASE TELL  ME PRICE OF PROCESSOR, MOTHERBOARDS AND RAM ALSO.
THANK YOU.


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2005)

Intel Chipset is preffered any day.
Recommended Motherboards,

1] Asrock 865
2] Asus P4P800-VM
3] Intel D865GBF [if you hate overclocking]


----------



## dabster (Aug 6, 2005)

Which socket based processor you wanna buy, a socket 478 based one or the newer LGA 775 one as Intel has started rolling LGA 775 celeron D's ...


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2005)

Are Socket T Celerons available ?
i havent come across any of them.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 7, 2005)

Check this out. 

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=4633&cat_id=581
*www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron_d/


----------



## Zaysen (Aug 25, 2005)

ASH_DSG said:
			
		

> HI,
> I WANNA BUY NEW PROCESSOR CELERON  2.4 GHZ. WHICH MOTHER BOARD SHOULD I USE WHICH HAS GREAT GRAPHICS AND AN AGP SLOT. PLEASE TELL ME I BUY *INTEL *CHIPSET OR *VIA *CHIPSET MOTHERBOARD AND RAM ALSO (128 OR 256MB) AND PLEASE TELL  ME PRICE OF PROCESSOR, MOTHERBOARDS AND RAM ALSO.
> THANK YOU.



I Assembled The Following on August 16th 2005.

Intel Celeron 2.53 Ghz Rs 3750.00 socket 478
Intel genuine d865gbf Mother Board rs 4700/-
Transcend DDR 400 Mhz 512 Mb Ram 256*2 Rs 3000/-
XFX NVidia geforce 4 Mx 4000 AGP Card Rs 1690/-
Pixel View TV TUner Card Internal 1500/-
Asus DVD Rom Drive Rs 1400/-
Samsung CD RW Rs 1300
Cabinet Navtech Temperature Series HT 2688 B 4 Fans Type Rs 1000/-
Without Original Power Supply
Power Supply Antec Smart Power 400 Watts Rs 3500/-
D Link Internal Modem 56.60 Kbps Rs 450/-
TVS Key Board 1100/-
Logitech Scroll Mouse 250/-
Microtek Monitor 4370 OSD Rs 5000/-
microtek ups 600 va max power Rs 2000

The Above Configuration can satisfy the most of basic pc users neds but not high end gaming in which i do not believe.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaysen said:
			
		

> ASH_DSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy u shd hav spent 1.5 k more nd opted for p4 2.4 gig.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaysen said:
			
		

> ASH_DSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy u shd hav spent 1.5 k more nd opted for p4 2.4 gig.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 25, 2005)

An AMD Sempron 64 2500+ and MSI K8mmv bundle in Kol costs 5300 approx and it'll beat any celeron in the market


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 25, 2005)

Is amd sempron 64 availiable in chennai???? :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------

